# Lost albino ferret



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

if any1 lives in warrington (culcheth) and u find a albino ferret.. (shes called malibu) please let me know... i no its a long shot but shes my baby!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

If she has escaped from her cage leave it open with food in they usually return


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

ive left sum food and her blanket out but she dusnt seem to have come back  its been 2 days now


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

nock on doors near you, ask them to check sheds,gardens.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

i have done  ive put it on facebook rang all the vets and rescue centres. they will give me a ring if any1 hands her in ... its like looking for a needle in a haystack. my other ferret (the lost ones mummy) looks really upset shes just following me around


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I am so sorry I hope she is found soon.


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

MY FERRET HAS BEEN FOUND! they are bringin her over later  thay found her trying to chase a cat lol, sounds about right. im soo happy! if any1 ever looses there baby dont give up looking, i never 4t id see her agen after 4 days


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Good news. How far had she gone?


----------



## mandiibabez (Feb 23, 2009)

im not sure they didnt say? the people who have kept her, keep ferrets in the village that i live in so the vets had called them to see if they could look after her.  bet shes had the time of her life, whilst ive been worried sick lol


----------



## poppydog1 (Mar 26, 2010)

Great news:thumbup:


----------



## animalzrule (Nov 17, 2010)

i would hate it if i lost Abby my dog i want ferrets but i will have to wait a couple more years lol! brilliant news that youve found her!


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Glad you have found her  i once lost one for 15 days so never give up.


----------

